# Any tips for an Etsy newbie?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm thinking of trying to sell some of my artwork on Etsy. Never used the site before .. any tips, suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

you MUST MUST MUST have good pictures. MUST! Etsy is HUGE so you need some way to get noticed. Good pictures will help sell your product, and get you into treasuries.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

It takes a while to be noticed but when it happens its ongoing. It certainly is not a get rich quick site but I am using it to support my small goat herd (5 goats). 
Good pictures and good customer service is the key!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Please link to the pics when you do get started, you may get some sales through here.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks; will do that! 

Still working on perfecting the images!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

No advice as I don't sell on Etsy, but I do buy there, love it! 

Good Luck!


----------



## patience (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't sell on Etsy (yet  ), but I do buy a lot from there. My best advise would be to space out your listings. Like, if you have 15 items to sell. The first day list some, but save some to list a couple more each day. This way you are always on the first few pages of your category. People don't go through all the pages, but if you have something listed on those first few and it's something they like, they will check out your store. I've seen quite a few sellers list everything at once then never get a sale because they get pushed to page 70.


----------



## skwentnaflyer (Mar 9, 2009)

patience said:


> I don't sell on Etsy (yet  ), but I do buy a lot from there. My best advise would be to space out your listings. Like, if you have 15 items to sell. The first day list some, but save some to list a couple more each day. This way you are always on the first few pages of your category. People don't go through all the pages, but if you have something listed on those first few and it's something they like, they will check out your store. I've seen quite a few sellers list everything at once then never get a sale because they get pushed to page 70.


this is good advice!
Some people set a budget and renew items daily, in order to get to the top, but I personally like to add a new listing instead. It costs the same, and you're not recycling the same items day after day.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Ive been selling on Etsy for almost two years now. I like it. Sales seem to be in spurts. But you just have to keep at it.
Art is a hard sell period. I do art myself, but my shop is primarily dolls and doll clothing and a few other things.

Pictures are at the top of the list of things to prioritize. You can have really good work, but it you have louzy pictures it won't help. But it is a constant thing to work on. And a never ending learning experience. 

I find also if you try to list one item a day, it keeps you current in the front page for new listings. I also tweet new items and other items almost everyday as well. 

What I like about Etsy is that they only charge you 20 cents to list an item. No matter what price you put on it. Ebay can get expensive. I also like the fact that your item stays listed in your shop for 4 months. So it equals out to showing your work for 5 cents a month. Cheap advertising if you ask me!

What is your shop Willow Girl?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have not registered yet. The art is something I work on in fits and starts ... I had to take a break for awhile to can a kajillion tomatoes! LOL


----------

